# question about here and posting pictures



## tremmor

I can post a picture here fine. When i goto new thread i see 'Manage Attachments'. Im guessing its some i used. Without going to another site and posting i thought i could upload here from computer. (playing). Usually a link. 
Why would the option be there to upload if ya can't use it. What im i missing?
Just shows something like jpg, etc. Is it useful is my question?


----------



## johnb35

Yeah its useful, I have several pictures that when I need information from a user I attach the picture to a post as long as its within the size requirements.  If its outside the requirements, that's when link an image from a file hosting site like Photobucket or similar.


----------

